# Looking for spots on overnight or day offshore trips



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

My brother and I would like to join anyone leaving out of Freeport that's going Offshore for an overnight trip.

We have a few rods and reels and some tackle, and whatever we don't have we can buy. 
We don't smoke or drink (except for an occasional beer). 
We will also split expenses of bait/ice/gas/tackle etc...

We have some offshore experience, been on a few tuna trips, and have landed a 150lb plus YFT out of Freeport on a buddies boat. 
Looking to catch another!

Let me know if you have one or two spots open this summer, and I would be glad to go!

Pm me here, or 
Text or call
832244354two.










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

